# Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?



## BunkerFunker (16. Juli 2014)

*Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Hallo liebe Community,

Wie man dem Titel schon entnehmen konnte, möchte ich von euch erfahren welche Fortschritte auf dem Gebiet der Informatik bis 2020 erreicht werden könnten.
Ich bin ein totaler Noob was Hardware betrifft und daher bitte ich euch, eure Texte so zu verfassen das auch ein Holzkopf wie ich sie verstehen kann 
Sehr interessant fände ich es auch, wenn ich hier etwas über die Preisentwicklung bis dato erfahren könnte. 
Postet all eure Ideen und Vermutungen hier und diskutiert darüber 

Ich danke euch schon herzlichst im Voraus und freue mich über eure Vermutungen!


----------



## TheOnLY (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Sorry, meine Glaskugel ist kaputt 

Entwicklungen in der Wirtschaft lassen sich nicht nur sehr schwer vorhersagen, gerade in einer so kurzlebigen wie der IT.
Gute Analysten sind nicht ohne Grund so hoch bezahlt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Viel dürfte sich nicht änderen. Die relativen Geschwindigkeitsgewinne werden ja bei jeder CPU- und GPU-Generation etwas geringer.
Beim Quantencomputer wird es sicher auch in 5 Jahren noch keine großen Fortschritte geben. Eventuell ist da die Entwicklung von CPUs aus Graphen schon etwas weiter.


----------



## dsdenni (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Sata Express ist dann sicher Mainstream (oder Nachfolger) sowie 2 TB SSDs für 150€


----------



## rammstein_72 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Prognosen über diese in der IT sehr langen Zeit sind sehr schwer. Es gibt viele Bereiche (auserhalb des Desktops) wo große Fortschritte gemacht werden. Es kann bis 2020 im PC Desktopbereich so weiter gehen mit jährlichen 10% mehr Leistung und 20% bei GPU oder es kommt mal was komplett neues. Das weis keiner. Wie immer gillt abwarten. Wer was neues braucht soll es sich kaufen, wer nicht wartet.


----------



## Gysi1901 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Tja... CPUs in 5-10 nm -- wenn dann noch Silizium verwendet wird, wovon ich allerdings ausgehe. Höchstwahrscheinlich werden SSDs allgemeiner Standard sein, genauso wie ein neuer WLAN-Standard (Nachfolger von ac?). Mal schauen, ob es dann auch schon so was wie RRAM gibt. Graphen sehe ich in so komplexen Geräten noch nicht in 6 Jahren -- eher in profaneren Dingen wie Tennisschlägern (die es heute schon inklusive Graphen gibt). 2025 wäre dafür realistischer. ["Erklärung" für Noobs: alles wird besser  ] Am besten mal die Dinge, die einem spanisch vorkommen, über Google suchen.
Die Existenz von Quantencomputern ist bis 2020 quasi ausgeschlossen.
Tendenziell wird Elektronik immer billiger -- heute kann eine 30-€-CPU mit einer 100-€-CPU von vor 5 Jahren locker mithalten, bei viel geringerem Stromverbrauch. Der Trend wird sich fortsetzen. Wichtig ist auch die Frage, inwiefern die Software besser wird. Bis 2020 wird HTML5 endgültig Standard sein, was viele Dinge schon mal vereinfacht. Was sich sonst noch tun wird, ist schwer abzuschätzen.
Ich bin auch gespannt, welche Formen die künftige Technologie so annehmen wird -- Smartwatches? Datenbrillen? Keine Ahnung.
Der Blick in meine Glaskugel ist so wat von ohne Gewähr, Ihr macht Euch kein Bild


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Gysi1901 hat einige interessante Punkt angesprochen. Im Bereich des Desktops wird sich nicht so viel ändern, allerdings steigen immer mehr Hersteller in den moblien Markt mit Tablets/Handys ein. Ich denke, dass sich da Einiges tun wird, vllt. auch eine neue Art an Akkus, die besonders lang hält. Ich denke auch, dass Gigabit-LAN immer mehr vorhanden und somit Standard sein wird, allerdings wird sich aufgrund der vielen mobilen Geräten auch einiges im Bereich WLAN tun. In den Laboren werden vielleicht neue Sachen erstmals gezeigt und erforscht, aber diese werden dann eben noch nicht für alle erhältlich sein. 
Bin echt mal gespannt, was da so auf uns zukomen wird.


----------



## tandel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Das Jahr 2020 hört sich zwar futuristisch an, ist aber nur noch 6 Jahre entfernt. Wenn man mal sechs Jahre nach 2008 zurückblickt, so viel bahnbrechendes hat sich nicht getan, mal abgesehen vom Mobilebereich.

2020 wird Internet mit 50-100 Mbit Standard sein, SSDs werden Festplatten überwiegend abgelöst haben. Der PC-Markt, zumindest hier bei uns wird sich weiter Richtung mobile verändern. D.h. aus Desktops werden Laptops, aus Laptops werden Convertibles oder Tablets.

Auf Desktop bleiben wird das Gamersegment, allerdings glaube ich, dass da einige Hersteller verschwinden oder zumindest das Portfolio umstellen werden. Optische Laufwerke wird es kaum noch geben und da letztendlich nur noch Mainboard mit CPU+RAM, Grafikkarte und eine SSD verbleibt, werden die Gehäuse nach und nach kleiner werden.

Was ich ebenfalls erwarte, ist die nahtlose Integration aller Displays im Haushalt. Man wird also jedes "Desktop-Bild" aller Geräte flexibel auf alle Anzeigegeräte bringen können.
Vielleicht geht es tatsächlich sogar in die Richtung Client/Server Computing. Man hat dann also in Zukunft einen Rechner zuhause mit ausreichend Rechenleistung und Speicherkapazität und streamt von dort alles auf alle Geräte. Das kommt aber nur, wenn die NSA/Datenschutzdebatte weiter geführt und der Netzausbau eher zögerlich voran geht.
Wird das Netz schneller ausgebaut, dann wandert doch eher alles komplett in die Cloud.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Ich glaub den größten Geschwindigkeitsgewinn wird es bei den Grafikkarten geben. Die SSDs werden erheblich größer werden und der Nachfolger von Bluray müsste langsam auf den Markt kommen. Schon alleine wegen der 4k Auflösung!
Genau das wird es sein die nächsten 5 Jahre wird von der neuen 4k Auflösung dominiert. Denn dazu braucht man auch einiges mehr an Power und Speicherplatz.


----------



## ACDSee (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Meine Thesen für 2020:

- Streamig ist direkte Konkurrenz zum normalen Fernsehprogramm geworden. Fernsehgeräte und Monitore sind aber auf dem Rückzug. Google Glasses ist groß in Mode. Kaum einer nutzt noch Tablets/Handys, seitdem man mit Google Glasses auch telefonieren kann. Fielmann-Telekom ist größter Vertriebspartner und OEM von Google in Deutschland.
- PC-Hardware ist nach wie vor beliebt, SSDs mit 2 TB sind normal. 
- AMD und NVidia stellen mit dem R4-GTX-Chipsatz erstmals einen gemeinsamen Chipsatz Für Grafikplatinen vor. Es lassen sich bis zu 4 Prozessoren und bis zu 4 32GB-GDDR6-Speichermodule im Dual-Chanel nutzen. Der große PCGH OC-Rift-3D-Benchmark attestiert einer Mischbestückung aus je 2 AMD- und 2 NVidia-Prozessoren im Dualboardbetrieb die beste Performance. Die EU-Kommission ermittelt wegen Missbrauchs einer marktbeherrschenden Stellung.
- AIN (_"AMD-IBM-Nvidia Cooperation Group"_) hat mit dem AIN 40x Intel mal wieder deutlich hinter sich lassen können. Man erinnert sich nur noch wehmütig an die gute alte Haswell-Zeit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Ok das AMD mit Nvidia gemeinsame Sache macht glaub ich erst wenn Microsoft ein Betriebssystem für Apple Computer heraus gibt.


----------



## IIIlllIII (22. Juli 2014)

2020 Microsoft bringt Betriebssystem für apple rechner raus :p

nein apple verschwindet immer weiter vom pc markt da neue Windows systeme wesentlich günstiger, leistungsstärker und stabiler sind


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Ne ich glaub nicht, Apple hat mit Computern angefangen und die haben immer noch eine treue Kundschaft! Ich glaub eher das bald das iCar kommen wird!


----------



## IIIlllIII (22. Juli 2014)

iCar omg dann auch noch nen iBett was dann den schlafrhythmus überwacht damit appel alles weis


----------



## Gysi1901 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*



tandel schrieb:


> Das Jahr 2020 hört sich zwar futuristisch an, ist aber nur noch 6 Jahre entfernt. Wenn man mal sechs Jahre nach 2008 zurückblickt, so viel bahnbrechendes hat sich nicht getan, mal abgesehen vom Mobilebereich.


Nunja, der Mobilebereich ist ja wichtig und beeinflusst etliche Sparten, gerade auch den PC-Markt. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass es vor etwas mehr als 7 Jahren keine Smartphones (nach heutigem Verständnis) gab, dass es vor 5 Jahren noch keine Tablets gab (und dass erst 2012 die ersten ausgereiften Geräte herauskamen, die sowohl die Stärken des Formfaktors ausspielten und gut bezahlbar waren), dann macht mir das Lust auf mehr  Mal schauen, ob wir noch eine Revolution ähnlicher Dimensionen in den nächsten 6 Jahren sehen werden. Schön finde ich auch, was sich im Desktop-Bereich seit 2008 getan hat -- insbesondere in Sachen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, was gern übersehen wird. Nett, dass man 2008 für 100 € eine brauchbare CPU finden konnte; geil, dass es heute für 30€ CPUs gibt, die nach den Standards von 2008 weit vorne sind und viel weniger Strom verbrauchen (und die Grafikkarte gleich mit ersetzen); so kann mindestens die halbe Welt die Vorteile moderner Elektronik nutzen, wovon wiederum wir alle profitieren. Mein Interesse an der Zukunft gilt aber weniger den Desktop-PCs als neueren und künftigen Formfaktoren. Ich brenne drauf  Was das Internet der Dinge angeht, bin ich indes skeptisch; reden wir da lieber von 10-20 Jahren als von 6.


----------



## HansXXV (20. August 2014)

Wegen dem Nachfolger von Blu-Ray...
Hat Sony nicht schon irgendwas in der Art vorgestellt oder irre Ich mich da?
Kann sein oder?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. August 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

2020:

- EA released das erste bugfreie Spiel,... auf Android,... zum PC Titel Vollpreis,... inkl. Abofalle
- AMD zeigt Pläne für die Zukunft, eine CPU die der heutigen Intelgeneration Konkurenz bieten soll.
- Facebook und Google Fusionieren zu Googlebook
- release von Star Citizien
- Sony und Microsoft stellen erstmalig hire Konzepte ihrer neuen Bluerayplayer /Homeentertainmentsysteme vor. Gerüchten zu Folge sollen die Maschinen, PS5 und Xbox 2, sogar Spiele in Full HD wiedergeben können.
- Blizzard veröffentlicht für den letzten User ein weiteres WoW Addon.
- Etienne Garde gewinnt erstmalig ein Beef
- Bill Gates hat sein Gehirn in ein Cyborg implantieren lassen. Das Display auf dem Rücken zeigt einen Stop Fehler. 
- Valve versucht immer noch die Steambox an den Mann zu bringen.
- Nvidia bleibt traditionell überteuert. Alte Werte muss man schützen.
- etc pp

so wird's sein


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*

Googlebook. 

Kann man wirklich irgendwelche Aussichten in Bezug auf Technik in 6 Jahren stellen?


----------



## Xasser (1. September 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok das AMD mit Nvidia gemeinsame Sache macht glaub ich erst wenn Microsoft ein Betriebssystem für Apple Computer heraus gibt.


So viel braucht es vielleicht nicht einmal mehr. Sie schreiben ja schon Programme für Apple



IIIlllIII schrieb:


> 2020 Microsoft bringt Betriebssystem für apple rechner raus :p
> 
> nein apple verschwindet immer weiter vom pc markt da neue Windows systeme wesentlich günstiger, leistungsstärker und stabiler sind


Das glaube ich weniger, Microsoft braucht Konkurrenz.


Siehe hier


----------



## destroyer97 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche grossen Neuerungen dürfen wir bis zum Jahre 2020 erwarten?*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> 2020:
> 
> - EA released das erste bugfreie Spiel,... auf Android,... zum PC Titel Vollpreis,... inkl. Abofalle
> - AMD zeigt Pläne für die Zukunft, eine CPU die der heutigen Intelgeneration Konkurenz bieten soll.
> ...


 
Ich musste die ganze Zeit lachen xDDdD was du da alles denkst xD


----------

